# The Schleck sisters must not be separated



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

According to Sports Director Kim Andersen. 

After a season that Andy and Fränk would rather forget, RadioShack-Nissan Sports Director Kim Andersen has said it was wrong to try and separate the Schlecks’ racing schedule. Anderson was left out off the management roster for the Tour de France after Johan Bruyneel sought to shake up the brothers racing tactics and dynamic.

Andy hasn’t raced since his crash in the time trial at the Critérium du Dauphiné and meanwhile Fränk is waiting for his next appearance on 8 October in front of the Luxembourg Anti-Doping Commission after his positive test for Xipamide at the Tour de France.

The Schlecks Needed To Stay Together Says Andersen | Cyclingnews.com

I guess Andy is going to take a few years off?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Top secret pic of Frandy training for their next target event.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Top secret pic of Frandy training for their next target event.


The real question is who is batman? I'm going with Frank now that hes on the juice he's going to be beefing up.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

In the few interviews I've seen them together in, it's kinda cool how their chemistry works as a personality.

but Andy is only as hard as the turkey he's claimed to have eaten


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

pulser955 said:


> I guess Andy is going to take a few years off?


I thought it was a bizarre interview for Andersen to give, especially since there is going to be a forced separation for a couple years.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I may get flamed for this but Andy needs some kind of counselling if he can't do his job without his big brother holding his hand. He's not a five year old going to his first day of kindergarten, he's a professional athlete. Act like one. 

Andy's "problem" is that everyone enables him. Bruyneel said HTFU and he fell apart. I say good for Bruyneel for giving Andy a long overdue kick in the pants.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

How could big bad Johann do that to these two?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

jorgy said:


> I thought it was a bizarre interview for Andersen to give, especially since there is going to be a forced separation for a couple years.


I think the whole thing with the 2 of them is bizarre. Together they really aren't that effective. And separate they seem to totally useless.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I may get flamed for this but Andy needs some kind of counselling if he can't do his job without his big brother holding his hand. He's not a five year old going to his first day of kindergarten, he's a professional athlete. Act like one.
> 
> Andy's "problem" is that everyone enables him. Bruyneel said HTFU and he fell apart. I say good for Bruyneel for giving Andy a long overdue kick in the pants.


when did Andy fall apart?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> I think the whole thing with the 2 of them is bizarre. Together they really aren't that effective. And separate they seem to totally useless.


how many grand tour podiums and spring classics would they need to be effective? just curious so we know where the bar is.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I may get flamed for this but Andy needs some kind of counselling if he can't do his job without his big brother holding his hand. He's not a five year old going to his first day of kindergarten, he's a professional athlete. Act like one.
> 
> Andy's "problem" is that everyone enables him. Bruyneel said HTFU and he fell apart. I say good for Bruyneel for giving Andy a long overdue kick in the pants.


Considering the amount of talent on the radioshack team this year, how well would you say Breuneel has been in transforming that into results?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I had a good chuckle when I read that too.

I kind of agree that Bruyneel made a mistake in separating them, but then... they would not have been together at the Tour anyways with Andy out of combat due to his fall and Frank having too much Haribo.

Cancellara's falls at the Olympics and breaking his collarbone is hardly anybody's fault.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> The real question is who is batman? I'm going with Frank now that hes on the juice he's going to be beefing up.


LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Priit (Feb 17, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Bruyneel said HTFU and he fell apart. I say good for Bruyneel for giving Andy a long overdue kick in the pants.


Permaband said also HTFU


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Frank + Andy = Boring Wuss


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

jorgy said:


> I thought it was a bizarre interview for Andersen to give, especially since there is going to be a forced separation for a couple years.


According the news articles I've read, the diuretic Frank tested positive for has a max penalty of a year, and as low a penalty as a slap on the wrist! 

So far, Andy hasn't raced without Frank, though...is it really the injury keeping him from racing?


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

some offspring? 
The Offspring Come Out And Play (Keep Em Seperated) - YouTube


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I may get flamed for this but Andy needs some kind of counselling if he can't do his job without his big brother holding his hand. He's not a five year old going to his first day of kindergarten, he's a professional athlete. Act like one.
> 
> Andy's "problem" is that everyone enables him. Bruyneel said HTFU and he fell apart. I say good for Bruyneel for giving Andy a long overdue kick in the pants.


I used to be a Schleck fan (both brothers) but the past year or two I have really turned sour on them. There are riders who may not be in their peak form and may be struggling physically but still have desire to win. Schlecks strike me as full of talent and lack of ambition, desire or motivation to go for it. 

They should not be separated - or what? They will produce worse results than in 2012? Is that even possible?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The Schlecks are just the Siamese twins in the beautiful circus that is the pro peloton. They are just as essential to the line up as

The Bearded Lady, so beautiful, yet so masculine:










The Strong Man, marvel at his super-human feats of strength!:









The Midget, dang he's small:










as well as the ubiquitous Clowns, laugh at them, at their expense. It's ok, that's their job:


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Jwiffle said:


> According the news articles I've read, the diuretic Frank tested positive for has a max penalty of a year, and as low a penalty as a slap on the wrist!
> 
> So far, Andy hasn't raced without Frank, though...is it really the injury keeping him from racing?


Exactly, he could get a reprimand with the most drastic being gone for one year. He could have kept racing this season. It was an alleged team decision. I'm willing to bet they will both be racing together next season.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> So far, Andy hasn't raced without Frank, though...is it really the injury keeping him from racing?


except the stage races this year he did.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I honestly like the Shlecks sisters before. Its just that this year is not there's. That's the highs and lows of cycling. Sometimes you win/lose but rarely dominates.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

SInce the Luxembourg federation didn't do nothing when it was found that Fränk was a client of Fuentes, they'll probably give him a hug and ask him for an autograph this time...


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I liked them until I saw the horrible promo video Leopard Trek put out last year. After witnessing their homes'/hotels'/lives' unceasing well-designed nice pristineness, it made their lackluster performances after much harder to take. Some dirt in your life is good for you!

All I can say is I am thrilled that Contador is helping bring some fire back to the peloton!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

den bakker said:


> when did Andy fall apart?


When _didn't_ Andy fall apart?


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Frank + Andy = Tyler's missing twins


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Doubt Lux Fed will suspend Frank - wonder if UCI will appeal to CAS?

So Frank may be out during TdF 2013 - Can what is left of Radio Shanty get little brother to the podium? Maybe, but look out for The Spanish Armada, Sky and a few others to make it interesting.

Now if Andy could TT...


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Andy doesn't need Frank. 2010 TdF 2 stage wins, 6 (7) yellow jerseys, white jersey winner, and on the Podium. Whining all the way to boot.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

he's baaaaack....

Binche-Tournai-Binche/Memorial Frank Vandenbroucke 2012: Andy Schleck (RadioShack-Nissan) Returned To Racing At..., Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

and...he dnf'd.

At least his year was consistent.

Schleck a non-finisher in first race in four months, but confident for Beijing


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

It is a short list of riders who've had bigger gaps than Andy Schleck between their obvious talent and their palmares, but I'd still like to see him come back. He is one of the few who could give Contador some competition.

Although if he could get a heart transplant in the offseason I'd like him better.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

If he don't whined about deadly descents on a race, then I think I will like Andy again.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

vismitananda said:


> If he don't whined about deadly descents on a race, then I think I will like Andy again.


That, and stop whining about his biggest threat becomes his wheel buddy and refuses to give a pull to help.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

"Please don't call this my comeback". :cryin:

Don't worry.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

foto must not mess with The Lion King.
That's all.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

kbwh said:


> foto must not mess with The Lion King.
> That's all.


???

Why would I do that?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You bundled him with clowns. He surely does not want to be with Pat & Hein.


----------

